# Why are Shoots farther than 40 Yards???



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Last year I was interested in going to a fun 3-D shoot but when I ask how far some of the shots wrere I was to 80 to 90 yards s few of them. That to me is not a realsitic shot for most of use novices and most hunter's would not take a shot mor tha 30 maybe 40 yards so why are they included if they are part of the score???

I understand I am a novice but real life how many hunters will even think of taking a shot that far??? I guess if you want to waste an arrow okay but judging distance for most hunters that is not even considered. 

I guess I will stay and shoot at my own leisure since realistically is not what some 3-D shots are all about. Luck is not what I would call something I was taught when hunting you need to wait for the right shot and no shot at anything over 40 yards for some is a slim possibility and for most 30 yards is what they know to be their limit. I guess they want some to think shooting over that is a good idea...

Not me but I shoot what I can hit. That far is not REALISTIC!!!

LFM


----------



## reflx-shtr (Apr 2, 2004)

*Too far?*

Many people that shoot 3D, or any other, are in it for the sport, glory, fame, money etc. Not all archers are hunters and not all shooters use hunting equipment.

There is a special hunter class for those who wish the experience to be practice for hunting. IBO has set rules for that group to keep the target equipment out. That way, everyone can shoot 3D and keep it somewhat fair.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

You must be shooting in an ASA shoot or something odd... 80 and 90 yard shots?

The Open class in IBO can touch 50 Yards every now and then but that's out there!

I shot at 90 yards today, I have Sure Loc Lethal Weapon 1's with a 60 yrd. pin....felt good to hit foam. That'd be scary in a 3D situation...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

You should look into an IBO 3D shoot and shoot in the Hunter Class. The farthest targets are 35 yards. Other basic rules: 1. Fixed pin sight 2. 4 inch vanes 3. no stabilizers or sights which extend more than 12 inches. 4. 8x or lower power binoculars. 5. Have fun and practice realistic shots for hunting. 
I am sure you will enjoy an IBO 3D shoot.
The other classes shoot to 45 or 50 yards depending on the equipment used and class. I think Hunter class is right up your alley. Do it, you'll love it.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

As Doc stated,you want to shoot from the hunter stakes.I have never been to a club where they put em out at 80-90 yds except for a novelty shot.Most clubs will have hunter stakes(35yd max)and pro stakes which are out to 50yds because in IBO competition the targets can be out to 50yds.


----------



## Direwolf (May 4, 2003)

ASA doesn't shoot that far. Pro and open are 50 yards and hunter is 45 yards. We don't shoot past that.


----------



## AnimalSlayer (May 14, 2005)

most shoots ive been to rarley exceed 35 to 40 yards, thats a pretty typical shoot for 3D shoots, but when you start getting into the commpetitive side of it and bring some of the best shooters around they can exeed 100 yards. FS (free style) shooters have the best advantage with there Sure Lock sights, but if you shoot pins like me i only use 5 pins, you will be in the BH ( Bow Hunter) class, now a shoot i would recommend is the Western Classic Trail Shoot in Redding California, where Big foot is 101 yards, its all marked yardage and may not be your realistic hunting distance, but the senarios are real and it will test the best archery has to offer, i recently attended and shot a 1394 out of 1540, it was my first big tournament and i placed 3rd in my class. it may not be realistic but it is a blast to see what your bow and you are capable of, it will blow your mind. check it out next year, you wont be dissapointed! :beer:


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

If bows didn't shoot more than 40yds, the targets would be set in closer. It's for the challenge. Things that are easy are not worth doing.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*Wow!!*

Check into the shoot you were at and all future shoots and you tell them what class!! Hunter out to 35yds, bowhunter out to 45yds and open, just alittle tougher shot (smaller shot window or thru tree split ect...) is out to 50yds. curious as to shoot you were at!! could not be a sancation event!!! like stated above sometime we have a novility shot at something large at 70-90 yds for fun or split pot not for a score!!! Check the net for IBO rules and find one of their events!!


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been to numerous shoots where they have a novility shoot. They will set out an elk, or moose or even a turkey at yardages out to 100 yards but you usually need to pay seperate for this. Say, two bucks for three arrows and each scoring ring you can hit determines the number of tickets you get. At the end of the shoot a ticket is drawn and the winner gets half the kitty. I find this quite a challange and often I will spend more on the novelity shoot than the tourneyment itself.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Archer 1 said:


> As Doc stated,you want to shoot from the hunter stakes.I have never been to a club where they put em out at 80-90 yds except for a novelty shot.Most clubs will have hunter stakes(35yd max)and pro stakes which are out to 50yds because in IBO competition the targets can be out to 50yds.



Yes, when you said FUN they were actually meaning novelty. This is not the normal competition distances for IBO or ASA santioned shoots. While I agree than probably in Michigan and Ohio there is very little chance of every making a reasonablely, ethical shot at a deer at much over 40 yards, there are places in this country where that type of distance would be more the norm.

The actual purpose of 3D for most people is to make them a better hunter at least as for as archery skill is concerned. That is why a lot of us start shooting 3D. But, it doesn't mean that all that shoot 3D necessary still or do hunt.

I like to shoot 3D, FITA and NFAA when I can. I have a private range were I can shoot up to 100 yards. I like to routinely practice at 50 yards or better. I have found that if I can maintain good groups at these distances, I shoot much better at the shorter distances than I would otherwise. Even if I never shoot at an animal over 40 yards, I enjoy the fact, that I have shot distances much further and would not hasitate trying such a shoot, if it was presented.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

I enjoy archery golf where many of the shots are between 200 and 600 yds. That doesn't imply I would shoot at an animal 600 yds away. First of all it would take 2 shots layed end to end to reach him. :smile:


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

i love 3-d for the callenge!! its fun to see what u can do at 100+ yards!!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Shooting an arrow 600 yards?


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

80-90 yards? Sounds like fun. I wish some of the 3D places around me had shots that far. I enjoy the challenge. 20-40 yard shots can get old for me after a while. It is for fun; you aren't shooting at real animals.  :tongue:


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Shooting an arrow 600 yards?


No. But I do have one that goes 520 yds. The hole was 600 yds. First you shoot the 520 yd arrow, Then take an 80yd shot. Hopefully you are now right nest to the Puck(piece of firehose) and when you shoot it, it is like the ball going down the hole, you have taken 3 shots("strokes") and you are ready for hole #2. and so on----------- It's layed out like regular golf, usually in a National Forest meadows and/or through the trees, and scored in a manner similiar to golf. It is just about as much fun as you can have with a bow with your pants on. :smile:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds really exciting actually. Nice!

Surely you're shooting with an elevation change as well though...because even 500 yrds. flat trajectory isn't happenin'.... Maybe 300 with a 200 ft. decline?

I know you're shooting the 80# Bowtech or what have ya but if it's shootin 500+ yards, any way u look at it......that's a monster.


Do you have a driver and a putter?


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

The 520yds is flat land. My setup is nothing special, and many shooters have flight arrows that outperform mine by quite a bit. The best ones are barrel shaped arrows. Many use a shaft inside of another shaft so that it is fairly heavy but with a real skinny cross section. The shaft can't be either too light or too heavy. I just used a 2213(this is really too fat) with the 1" fletching cut off except for the rib where the glue is attached and an aluminum broad head ferrule (no blades) old style Rocky Mt, for the FOC and it needed a tip. The bow was a Jennings Carbon extreme set at 80#. I'm not positive but I believe one of the combinations was a 1416 inside of a 1916 with the 1416 not full length and glued in the center of the 1916. 

Some of the real skill is in the use of fluflu's for shooting over trees and not just sailing out into space. Most competitors carry 3 or 4 fluflus that have a known max range of differing distances.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk/flight.html

Interesting reading...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why not? I hate going to a 3D shoot and having all the shots under 35yds.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

i Look at it this way. On have 3 pins. 20/40/50

If i good at 50 im great at 20. I do 90% of my shooting at 40 and 50 yards. Then when i step in to 30 it seems easy.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> http://www.second-opinions.co.uk/flight.html
> 
> Interesting reading...


Thanks. That was interesting. Mr Brown's 1336 yds makes my 520yds seem a little short. :smile:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have really not heard of anyone playing archery golf in many years. They use to do it at some courses in the 60's, but as golf became popular they were kicked out. I have never seen it played and did not know they used flu-flu's. Do they use sights or any type of tilting meter or is it strictly instinct?


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Deezlin said:


> I have really not heard of anyone playing archery golf in many years. They use to do it at some courses in the 60's, but as golf became popular they were kicked out. I have never seen it played and did not know they used flu-flu's. Do they use sights or any type of tilting meter or is it strictly instinct?


The classes are men-women and adult-youth-cub at lease where the shoots are held that I go to. No rangefinders or binos. Shoot any equipment you like.
In the adult men class there will usually be at least 1 and sometimes 2 recurve shooters in the top ten after one day and the class will have 100-125 shooters in it. Barebow recurve shooters compete with the freestyle shooters and every other usual class (they are all lumped together-- separated only by sex and age). One neat thing about is no one complains, it is what it is. They use fluflu's, flight arrows, regular arrows -- some heavy, some light. One year I shot with my hunting equipment barebow and took 7th out of 125 men. The accomplishment felt better than most other tournements that I won.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I gotta know....how the hell do you find the arrows??


----------

